# Association Imessage



## bedipeterson (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, Voici mon problème. Je possède deux iphones, un perso et un boulot, le soucis que je rencontre et que mon numéro pro, qui été le tout premier est associé pour les Imessage et du coup sur mon perso, je ne peux pas activer le numéro perso, du coup mes contacts qui reçoivent mes Imessage voient apparaître mon adresse mail, car j'ai décoché le numéro pro. C'est le bazar, je sais pas si je n'ai pas fait une mauvaise manip sur mon mac après une mise à jour peut être ? ou la dernière mise à jour de l'iphone ?
Merci pour votre aide, j'espère avoir été assez clair


----------



## Lauange (8 Décembre 2014)

bedipeterson a dit:


> B
> Merci pour votre aide, j'espère avoir été assez clair



Euh pas tout compris


----------

